# for sale . gelden citrus male bearded dragon



## meekesh (Jun 19, 2009)

male bearded dragon , hes 6 months old , he is citrus and gold he has really nice markings on him , his ears are really citrus and his marking on his head . fired up his beared goes a dark black . £60 ono selling due to having two males . you can email me on [email protected] or leave a message


----------



## bekkispoon (Oct 8, 2009)

where r u from ?


----------

